# Το φαινομενικόν είναι υπαρκτόν



## Count Baltar (Sep 11, 2008)

Αφού μας ενημέρωσαν ότι το νόμιμον είναι ηθικόν, ιδού το καινούργιο:

*«Ο κίνδυνος που φαινομενικά αναδεικνύεται για υποθέσεις, τη σοβαρότητα των οποίων ουδέποτε υποτίμησα, είναι υπαρκτός» *είπε ο πρωθυπουργός στο Υπουργικό Συμβούλιο, ζητώντας παράλληλα από τους υπουργούς του «συνεχή αυτοκριτική» και επικέντρωση στην «πραγματική πολιτική».

(από το in.gr)

Να το βάλω στα μπλάντερς, πού να το βάλω;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2008)

Βάλ' το στα bladders ;)


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 11, 2008)

Βάλ'το*ν* στο blender, μπας και γλιτώσουμε.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 11, 2008)

Θα στομώσει, ντάμιτ.


----------



## zephyrous (Sep 11, 2008)

Από το να μας αποστομώσει ο Κώτσος με τις π*π*ριές (πιπεριές) που ξεστομίζει, καλύτερα να στομώσει το μπλέντερ.


----------

